# random question for current and former digidash owners



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

Hey for those of you that still have them, Do you like the green? or am i the only one that wants to change the color?

for those that did the analog conversion, why did you go to analogs?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> Hey for those of you that still have them, Do you like the green? or am i the only one that wants to change the color?
> 
> for those that did the analog conversion, why did you go to analogs?


I like the green. I'd like it better red but I like them well enough how they already are that I'm not going to bother trying anything.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

who said u would need to try anything?..........


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> who said u would need to try anything?..........



Well if this is the secret you had, still I'm not willing to pay out the butt for something that looks alright anyways.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

Price is unknown as of yet, and if its even a feasible deal depends on how many people would be interested in this mod, if theres not enough i'm gonna have the only different one and that works for me, i'm getting a list of materials needed to do this from a reliable source


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> Price is unknown as of yet, and if its even a feasible deal depends on how many people would be interested in this mod, if theres not enough i'm gonna have the only different one and that works for me, i'm getting a list of materials needed to do this from a reliable source



Either way I have more inportant things on my list. Such as getting my clutch in, new front apron, paint job, intercooler, etc...


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

never said u had to do it now, but see i'm more concerned with cosmetics right now, cuz my cars runs great


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

I like the green. I wouldn't change it. If you mess with it your just running the risk of screwing it up. Most people change to analog because the digital dash is prone to problems, and at certain time of the day it is hard to see the dash.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

i'm getting another digi to mess with to try this out to see if its feasible, and i can see mine fine in all times of day, maybe i can jsut see the green a lil better then other people, but if the color was changed to something wiht higher contrast that wouldn't be a problem anymore

edit: ok so if you guys havn't figured it out yet, i might be able to get custom digi gauges for the 300zx's, if i can get enough people that are interested, we would be the ONLY Z owners with these(seriously this is a one time offer), which personaly i think would be awesome, our cars would be that much more unique and exotic, i don't know prices yet and proly wont unless i can get enough people that are interested, so if have ever wanted your digi gauges to be a different color, let me know, and lets see what colors you would have for each display (i.e speedo, fuel, tach, etc.)


----------



## RandomGuy (Mar 2, 2005)

*DIGI DASH*

I got a digi dash ... some lights seem not working... something on Z31 tells how to fix it... the GAS guage is not coming up
...ne tips?... ne1 else went thru this?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

RandomGuy said:


> I got a digi dash ... some lights seem not working... something on Z31 tells how to fix it... the GAS guage is not coming up
> ...ne tips?... ne1 else went thru this?


Seach we have answered this many times. It is either corroded connectors, or a bad sending unit.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I dont mind the color, but mine's in kph and not mph, so I'd love to change that...in time. I'm not a huge fan of the digi dash anyway, but at least mine works.
But if I can change the display for a reasonable price I might be down for it. :thumbup:


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

to fix teh kph thing, there should be a lil push rod thingy next to the speed readout, turn it it'll change to mph

any certain colors?


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

oh cool. I never paid much attention to it since I cant start the car anyway. I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

whats wrong with it?


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Had a few fires on the way home when i bought it....some of the wiring is stripped on the harness going to the starter. So I'm gonna splice and replace them one by one. Just waiting until it gets a bit warmer. My battery is dead too, but I'm not hooking up no more jumper cables to the car until I'm confident I've went through all the wiring with a fine tooth comb.


----------



## RandomGuy (Mar 2, 2005)

JAMESZ said:


> Seach we have answered this many times. It is either corroded connectors, or a bad sending unit.


i searched all over forum, couldnt find it ne1 have a link/


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

RandomGuy said:


> i searched all over forum, couldnt find it ne1 have a link/


Pretty sure the link has been posted before, but here it is again. http://z31.com/repairs/dash.shtml


----------

